# SX3 or Browning Gold Superlite?



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I am interested in hearring opinions on which gun I should go with. I am going to get a 26" 12ga in either the Winchester SX3 or the Browning Gold Superlite Hunter. I want a light weight upland gun that won't kick too bad under $1000.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I would go with the Browning.

I run a Browning Citori Feather Lightening O/U with a 26" barrel and I can carry that darn thing all day long and not notice it.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

There is a deal on the Browning Gold Fusion that I think I am going to get


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

SX3 all the way, I have had very very good luck with mine and I can carry it all day with no problems. I would have to say its one of the lightest guns on the market and it pulls up very nice. I love mine, I would go with the SX3 any day. Just my two cents.


----------

